# iTunes Constant Freezing



## cgm707 (Aug 5, 2000)

My music files are all on my external drive. I completely uninstalled iTunes (all iTunes files per directions), reinstalled a version 9 of iTunes, and directed iTunes to incorporate my music files. The music shows up in iTunes, but I cannot do anything in iTunes as the spinning ball always appears. All I can do is Force Quit. I have a Macbook (Lion).

Help! Thank you.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Which directions?

When you started iTunes 9 did you create a new library file or did it detect an old version?

Do you have iTunes set to manage your Library? (copy and sort)

Does activity monitor show iTunes is using cpu usage when it appears frozen?
Is there any activity shown on external HD light?


----------



## cgm707 (Aug 5, 2000)

Instructions about deleting all iTunes files in the Library directory and uninstalling via Applications.

I created a new library, because I have all my music on the external.

iTunes freezes and there's no activity shown on the external or in activity monitor. 

When I start iTunes, the top of the iTunes browser says that it is either getting album artwork, or is doing something with the audio/sound, but it is not doing anything. I have left it alone for hours, and the same thing.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

I'd open /Applications/Utilities/Console and check the log messages while you are doing this.

Could be a corrupt file that is causing that initial scan it does to muck up. (need more info from above possibly)

You never mentioned if you are allowing iTunes to organize your Music?


----------



## cgm707 (Aug 5, 2000)

Thanks for the info. Under Console, I got the following: 
1/20/12 8:09:29.807 PM [0x0-0x5d05d].org.cogx.cog: TagLib: Could not open file /Volumes/EXTERNAL/iTUNES MEDIA 1.1.2012/K.D. Lang/Ingenue/k.d. lang - Ingenue - 07 - Season Of Hollow Soul.mp3
This appeared under many song files, not just this one.

Also saw several "hang" entries under the System Diagnostic Reports column.

I don't like having iTunes organizing my music because I've had problems with that. But I kept it at the default setting just to see if that would make the program stop freezing.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Need more than one line from console.

Those TagLib errors are probably all from using that Cog audio player, not iTunes.



cgm707 said:


> I don't like having iTunes organizing my music because I've had problems with that. But I kept it at the default setting just to see if that would make the program stop freezing.


A little ambiguous here now.
I believe the default behaviour is to have iTunes organize your iTunes media. By default this location is in your home directory which is usually on your internal HD. If you added your media from the external, it would all have to be scanned/processed and copied to this location.

I would start iTunes holding option key and generate a clean library file.
Go into preferences and make sure organize and copy media is turned off.
Now add your external media into iTunes. (Maybe try a few files at a time just as a test)
Keep console open and look for related output if the process fails.


----------



## cgm707 (Aug 5, 2000)

How much of the Console info should I post? Here's more:

Date/Time: 2012-01-19 19:54:27 -0800
OS Version: 10.7.2 (Build 11C74)
Architecture: x86_64
Report Version: 9

Command: iTunes
Path: /Applications/iTunes.app/Contents/MacOS/iTunes
Version: 10.5.2 (10.5.2)
Build Version: 1
Project Name: iTunes
Source Version: 10521101
Parent: launchd [179]

PID: 670
Event: hang
Duration: 1.66s
Steps: 18 (100ms sampling interval)

Pageins: 10
Pageouts: 0

Process: iTunes [670] (zombie)
Path: /Applications/iTunes.app/Contents/MacOS/iTunes
Architecture: x86_64
UID: 501


----------



## cgm707 (Aug 5, 2000)

I did reinstall iTunes, created a new library, and unchecked boxes for allowing iTunes to reorganize my music. So far it is working (OMG!). thanks for all the help.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

I need to know what you were doing at each step to understand.

Did you start by creating a new iTunes Library file?
Did you set those options?
Start by adding a single song from your external HD into iTunes. Does that work?

If not, can you create another temporary user account, log into that account and try the same thing.
This will help us tell whether the issue is a local to your user account or a bigger issue.

When you add a song to iTunes are you dragging the file unto the iTunes icon or using the Add to Library option in the file menu?


----------



## cgm707 (Aug 5, 2000)

Created new iTunes Library.
Set the options to not have iTunes organize.
Used the Add to Library function to add songs from external drive. It worked. I only did about 50 songs to see if it worked.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

cgm707 said:


> Created new iTunes Library.
> Set the options to not have iTunes organize.
> Used the Add to Library function to add songs from external drive. It worked. I only did about 50 songs to see if it worked.


Also turned off the copy to iTunes Media folder option?

How many songs are on your external that you want to add? (approx)
By chance is your external HD connected via USB? (or Firewire)


----------



## cgm707 (Aug 5, 2000)

Yes, turned off copy to iTunes Media folder option. I have about 2000 songs I would like to add. My external is connected via USB.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

I'd leave Console open and continue adding about 250 songs at a time.
(Easiest to select in Finder and drag unto iTunes icon or into iTunes Window.)

I suspect that your problem is either a corrupt song that is giving iTunes issues, or it's USB related.
(Although I have only seen this on USB when copying to Media Folder was enabled)


----------

